
Designing an alternative search engine - eternalban
https://medium.com/@jonathandc/designing-an-alternative-search-engine-3432c195d725#.i8t3m49jo
======
eternalban
[https://www.qwant.com](https://www.qwant.com)

Here is their privacy statement:
[https://www.qwant.com/privacy](https://www.qwant.com/privacy)

Just found this and poking around. Tested the news coverage [1] and "filter
bubble" with "US Special Forces Tal Abyadh" and didn't get today's news on
that topic. Google pulls up something from Sep. 25.

[1]:
[http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13950726001096](http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13950726001096)

